# Laparoscopy Doctors??



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys, has anyone had the "pleasure" of having a laproscopy?    Gynae Dr Traub thinks I need one and mentioned Dr David Hunter.  Dr Traub seems to think I might have endometriosis on left ovary.  After much research I think that I may have a hydrosalpinge on left tube.  Luckily apart from a few spots of dark blood before AF starts I don't think that I have symptoms of endo (thank God! ) Am willing to go wherever to get this done but would welcome recommendations as to who might be a good surgeon .  A Dr Shola (probably spelt wrong)  has also been mentioned. Apart from IVF twice, I've never had a GA or surgery and so am feeling spooked by the thought of it. Don't want to waste time lingering on a NHS list as I feel  we already wasted time from 2008 to 2011 to have IVF.


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there 

i had a lap in 2009 on the nhs with a female consultant but cant for the life of me remember her name  this was just to have a look inside and i was home a few hours later a little bruised and sore but otherwise fine 

i also had a lap almost 3weeks ago also on the nhs this was done by consultant hunter. personally i couldnt recommend anyone better. he was fantastic and put me at such ease, didnt dismiss any questions i had and knew my past history before he spoke with me on the morning of the op, and made me feel like he had all the time in the world to talk to me. this surgery was alot longer and more complicated so i had to stay in hosp for a few days. my scars are teeny and i had no bruising and i was back to normal pretty quickly.

the waiting time wasnt long either, i was put on the list at my review at the end of may and had the surgery at the end of sept.

if you have the choice go with doctor hunter hun, hope this helps


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Danni

Thanks for sharing your experience.  Have been going out of my mind.  Was about to start a cycle of ICSI when Dr McManus in RFC did a scan.  She said she saw an irregularity on my ovary and then ordered a blood test for an ovarian cancer marker.  I had collected the meds for the ICSI and then she told me not to start anything until I saw DR Traub on 19-9-11. The blood test was abnormal.  When he met us he said that I need a lap. to see what this thing is. I and my dh have been freaking out ever since. I have a history of ovary problems in my family. DR Traub said he would ring us on 20-9-11 and of course he did not.  He told me my referral would be an urgent one.  I have been contacting the RFC since trying to establish where I am on this waiting list but to no avail.  Nobody in there seems to be able to offer any information.  I was transferred via phone to an extension that just rang out repeatedly.  I thought that IVF was stressful until I got this news from him.  Originally when we first attended Traub he gave us a completely wrong waiting list estimation time for the IVF, which is why we are so desperate to have it verified that I am on an urgent list. Im just worried about what this procedure will reveal and that whatever it is could be getting worse as day by day goes by....


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

oh my god, im so sorry that you and dh are having to go through this  no wonder your freaking out, treatmement is stressful but this is on another level. could you maybe talk to your gp and ask them to ring dr traub's secetary? i had to do this before when he was my consultant and it seemed to get things moving alot quicker. i would also continue to ring everyday as someone has to know whats happening, be firm after all this is your health honey. 
stay strong xx


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

yellowhope - I have been staying off here but had a sneak tonight and seen your post and wanted to reply.
I have been throught similar - I was never told there was anything irregular but I knew they were upto something - eventually Dr McManus sent me for a CA125 blood test (same one you have had done) I went home and googled this and totoally freaked out.  I was up the next day for another scan and burst into tears on the poor doctor!  It was Dr Ishola Abadje (not sure if thats who your talking about?) and he could not have been nicer.  I sobbed sore how I was convicied they thought I had cancer and were checking me for it!  He compltely put my mind at ease & promised me they were not looking for any sort of cancer and told me in my notes a few consultants had noted down possible endo and the CA125 test is also used to check for Endo.  He was quite cross that Dr McManus had told me the name of this test and not expalined what she was looking for.  i had NO idea I had endo as I had no symptoms either!
I then paid to go and see Prof McClure (who I have used a few times) in the Ulster Clinic and was in a week later for a lap.  After I came around he explained I actually had severe endo and he removed a lot of adhesions and also drained a very large cyst.  
I guess after all my rambling I am trying to say pls pls try not to panic - I remember so clear being in your shoes and it was so horrible.
I cannot recommend prof mcclure enough - he is straight to the point but also quite witty and I literally trust the man with my life he is my hero!!  A lap is quite a specialised op IF you need anything done - some docs can only go in do the explority lap and then u have to you in again for the operative lap but Prof is trained to do both so I got the heap done all at once and with a very neat mark to my bellybutton and 3 teeny little scars on lower belly.  
So now I will shut up hahahah - but I am thinking of you and if there is anything else you want to know just ask 
much love xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

yellowhope- so sorry to hear what u are going through. please try not to worry. a very similar thing happened to me. scans at origin and rfc revealed weird things on my ovaries. i too had ca125 and was convinced i had cancer. i literally cudnt eat for a week and was constantly in tears. i went to see prof mcclure at ulster clinic too and was reassured and went in for a lap. i had endo on both ovaries and had it removed. as other girls have said, ca125 is a marker for endo. try not to google as u will only make urself sick with worry. i know how ur feeling pet, its very worrying. maybe u shud think about seeing someone like prof mcclure at ulster clinic? it was the best 15o pounds ive spent, he is very good and experienced. im glad i did as after seeing him i had peace of mind and was on his nhs list for an operative lap. i hope ur okay hun and u get smthg sorted asap. i cudnt not leave u a reply as i know what its like. let us all know how u get on....
  
hugs
carly xx


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

yellowhope said:


> Hi Guys, has anyone had the "pleasure" of having a laproscopy?   Gynae Dr Traub thinks I need one and mentioned Dr David Hunter. Dr Traub seems to think I might have endometriosis on left ovary. After much research I think that I may have a hydrosalpinge on left tube. Luckily apart from a few spots of dark blood before AF starts I don't think that I have symptoms of endo (thank God! ) Am willing to go wherever to get this done but would welcome recommendations as to who might be a good surgeon . A Dr Shola (probably spelt wrong) has also been mentioned. Apart from IVF twice, I've never had a GA or surgery and so am feeling spooked by the thought of it. Don't want to waste time lingering on a NHS list as I feel we already wasted time from 2008 to 2011 to have IVF.


I can personally recommend Dr Roberts at Dundonald consulting rooms. I had lap done last week by him


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi again yellowhope

how you holding up hun?

im almost sure the prof is still of work at the min as im under him also. he has handed lots of his surgery cases over to doctor hunter to keep the waiting lists for nhs op's down. this is only if the patient agrees though.

really hope you hear something soon sweetie x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dannii, Strawberry, Carly and McCrea

Thank you all so much for sharing what happened with yourselves.  Must admit I have been pretty freaked out by all this waiting around. Have found it so hard to concentrate on work, plenty of sleepless nights etc etc.  I know I'm particularly freaked out because of my family history of the big C and the fact that my first cousin had to have her ovary removed at a similar age to myself.  A pre-op assessment appointment has arrived for the second week of Nov. I have no idea who this is with or even if I am on an urgent list as Dr Traub had said.  It's also good to know that other people have had endo with no symptoms. I think this has reassured me that it probably is endo....

Big hugs to you all     


Best wishes Yellow...


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Carly

Just an afterthought. After you see the Prof at the Ulster did he put you onto an NHS or a private list for the operative laproscopy?  Was theremuch time between this consultation and the op?


----------



## Fe76 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, i'm very new to this site.....only tonight, but introduced by a dear friend who is on here. I am from N.Ireland and have endo, diagnosed and confirmed at laparoscopy last wk by Dr Hans Nagar at the belfast city hospital. I saw him at the cranmore clinic on the lisburn road and he has been fab so far. Found out at lap last wk , i have severe endo which needs much further work to sort, back on waiting list for city hosp with Dr Nagar for a second op (hopefully all by laparoscopy) but it has quite a few surgical risks to urogenital regions adn bowel! Anyone else been to see or had surgery done by Dr Nagar? I'm sure it will all be fine but concerned to hear anyone else's views. Its difficult to get my head around this new found diagnosis and the realisation that fertility may be compromised! A relief of symptoms however would be great! 

Any thoughts very welcome and much appreciated,

Fe xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Fe76
I'm about to have a lap. next month  Just wanted to let you know if you go to the investigations section and look under endometriosis there is lots of info on laps. and endo. I don't know much about the procedure myself but there is lots of info over there.  Welcome to FF


----------



## Fe76 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Yellowhope, 

thanks for your reply, i'm still finding my way around this site so thanks for info. SOunds like you are having a rough time, really hope things work out for you soon, what hosp are you being treated at? If its any help I have only had some symptoms for about 10mths and they found i have quite advanced endo, so better to find out as soon as you can, i must have had mine for ages without symptoms, v annoying! i have patches of endo on both ovaries and quite a bit in one ovarian fossa and around the ligaments, my surgeon assures me it should all be fixable!! So there's always hope! Good luck, its horrible waiting for these appointments though! fingers crossed for you xx


----------

